# How to get Desktop PC Video and Audio through TV



## compu8588 (May 1, 2009)

I would like to be able to view my computer screen on my TV if that's possible and could use some help with the setup! I purchased an S-Video cable and an "RCA" cable for audio (?). There's a question mark there because I really had no idea which audio cable to purchase. This one in particular has a headphone jack on one end and both a red and white jack on the other (compatible with the usual red, white, yellow sockets you find on the backs of TVs, or so I assumed). 

I tried to pull this stunt off by plugging one end of the S-video into the appropriate sockets on the back of my computer hard drive and the other end into the back of my TV but I just got a whole but of "fuzzy snow" on the TV screen (on the "S-Video" TV channel). So I tried to plug in the headphone audio cable jack into the headphone socket of my computer hard drive and the other end (red and white jacks) into the color-coordinated sockets in the back of my TV (labeled "Input 1", etc). 

Yes, my computer was on. Yes, I restarted it after plugging in. Yes, the audio works on my desktop. And yes the audio jacks on the back on my TV are functional (I have used a DVD player through them and it works just fine!).

And yes, I got a whole bunch of nothing with these recent shennanigans b/c apparently I have no idea what I'm doing! No sound and no picture; just a whole lotta fuzz! Help please? Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Relax, you're almost there. You have the audio hooked up correctly. Now you need to do two things for video: hook up the S-video cable to the "Video in" that corresponds to the audio. Most of the time they're grouped or stacked together to make it clear which goes with which.

Now for the critical part. You have to set the computer to a resolution that your TV can accept. Try 800x600. 

Once you do that make sure the TV is set to play the input that corresponds to where you hooked up the audio and video plugs and off you go.

If you're still having problems post back with the make and model of the TV and we'll try to help get it working properly.


----------



## compu8588 (May 1, 2009)

I am SO sorry I have not replied before today! School is killing me slowly and takes up ALL my time. Anyways, I tried what you suggested and unfortunately still have no success :sigh: I don't have the TV model in front of me at the moment, but the next I actually see my TV face-to-face instead of these books, I will post again! Thanks again for your initial reply!!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Another easy way is if your TV has a PC input. Both of my LCD TVs have this feature which comprises a regular monitor connector for a standard PC monitor cable and a minijack stereo jack for audio. So you connect the monitor cable from the PC (I use a laptop that has a connector for an external monitor) to the TV connector and the audio cable from the headphone or speaker out jack on the PC to the TV jack. Then select the PC source on the TV. With the laptop on my wireless network this is great for watching webcasts or on-demand web video. For instance I have been watching the Giro d'Italia video feed from Universal Sports website. No commercials.... can't beat it! You can also just use the TVs like very big PC monitors for regular applications. Of course this method only works if your TV has the requisite connectors for a PC source. Good luck.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Svideo looks bad, if you have dvi/hdmi you would be much better off with that.


----------

